# Carp tournament Grand Lake 6/3,4,5/2011



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I was at the AAA Travel Show in Columbus today. 
At the Auglaize & Mercer counties booth, the exhibitor told me about a Carp fishing tournament.
This tournament is a no release tournament. Arrangements have been made to dispose of the fish in a productive way.
The tournament will be held on *June 3,4 & 5* with payouts for biggest carp, most carp caught and daily prizes.
There is not a web site for info but you can call the Augaize & Mercer Counties CVG 419-394-1294, St. Mary's Area Chamber of Commerce 419-300-4611, Celina/Mercer Co. Chamber of Commerce, Southwestern Auglaize Co. Chamber of Commerce 419-629-0313 or the State Park 419-394-3611 for information.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I went carp fishing 3 times there last year on the east bank and didn't catch a single one 

If there are so many they want to destroy them, I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like I need to contact them about holding a tournament of our own.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I was told just about any way to catch them is legal, bowfishing included.
Contact them to get all the details.


----------

